# 4 Minutes Of Your Life You Will Never Get Back



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Found this at work. Its wierd. Watch how he defends the blue haired girl...then breaks it down.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Glad there is a "pond" between us and him...


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I must be old. I don't get one thing about that video...and don't think I want to. He looks scary


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I dont know if thier is a "meaning"....we found it and thought it was funny. He is now BIG in Europe and appears at clubs for promotions.


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

/hotlinked for your pleasure
//obscure?


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

I once had a guy square off with me, just like him. Said something to the effect of, "you aint gonna arrest me..." Well, after a 5 second Tazer tickle, I was arresting him.


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> I once had a guy square off with me, just like him. Said something to the effect of, "you aint gonna arrest me..." Well, after a 5 second Tazer tickle, I was arresting him.


Amazing how they change their minds once they ride the lightening.....

Mike


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Man I didn't get it either, looked like some kinda freak to me.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Rollrs45 said:


> I once had a guy square off with me, just like him. Said something to the effect of, "you aint gonna arrest me..." Well, after a 5 second Tazer tickle, I was arresting him.


Amazing how they change their minds once they ride the lightening.....

Mike
[/quote]

Tazer tickle"..."ride the lightening".

You guy are cracking me up!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I once had a guy square off with me, just like him. Said something to the effect of, "you aint gonna arrest me..." Well, after a 5 second Tazer tickle, I was arresting him.


Amazing how they change their minds once they ride the lightening.....

Mike
[/quote]

Tazer tickle"..."ride the lightening".

You guy are cracking me up!








[/quote]
hmmm...if you'd like, at the next Rally, Rick could bring his and let you experience first hand " the Tickle"..







just let him know!


----------



## puffer (Aug 28, 2008)

To each his own,but i have a sudden urge TO BUST A MOOOOOOVEEE!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> hmmm...if you'd like, at the next Rally, Rick could bring his and let you experience first hand " the Tickle"..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well...if I drive 75mph (still can't believe I was doing 75) while leading a POLICEMAN on an Ice Cave adventure, then perhaps I might be OK with a little "jolt" to get me back to 55mph.


----------

